

Ask HN: Unexpected Seed Investment Offer (Angels/VCs/Entrepreneurs) - fbliss

My partner and I have been quietly working on our (lean) startup for a about 7 months, bootstrapping and not looking for investments unless absolutely necessary. We are pre-launch though we already have the interest of a handful of clients and are quite assured of our ability to generate revenue. If anything, we would only consider looking for capital investment once we have some real numbers to put on the table for negotiation, and only if needed.&lt;p&gt;On the downside, as of late we&#x27;ve been slowed in our progress due to professional commitments and a lack of cash flow to invest in contractors.  As a result, our timelines are delayed, and that is obviously a painful issue for us.&lt;p&gt;We have found ourselves facing a seed investment offer when we didn&#x27;t seek one, and we are only considering it because it would quicken the pace of the project and get the idea off the ground.  The downside, of course, is that we don&#x27;t want to give away too much if we do enter into an investment agreement.&lt;p&gt;Any advice for us?
======
redtexture
You don't exactly have a plan for the money yet. Your plan so far is to
bootstrap and fund via revenue. If your idea is good, and you have clients,
you will continue to have a future in clients and revenue. You have not made a
case here that you need to launch by a certain time.

~~~
fbliss
We do, again, this is a seed investment rather than a major capital
investment. The immediate plan is to fund the rest of the development to get
the platform to beta. The initial cost is fairly small (<$10,000) since a good
portion of the work is done by me on the tools, and our launch deadline is
"the sooner, the better."

